# Is there a way to install webkit-gtk without ruby?

## xoma

The web browser I currently use is dwb.  I decided I want to try using it with the gtk3 version of webkit.  However unlike the gtk2 version of webkit it requires the use of Ruby.  Is there a way to use it without having to install Ruby?

Here's "emerge --pretend dwb":

```
[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libyaml-0.1.5  USE="-doc -examples -static-libs {-test}" 

[ebuild  N     ] app-admin/eselect-ruby-20100603 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/ruby-1.8.7_p374  USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses readline ssl threads -debug -doc -examples -ipv6 -libedit -rubytests -socks5 -tk -xemacs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-util/ragel-6.7-r1  USE="-vim-syntax" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/ruby-2.0.0_p353  USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses rdoc readline ssl -debug -doc -examples -ipv6 -rubytests -socks5 -tk -xemacs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-lang/ruby-1.9.3_p484  USE="berkdb gdbm ncurses rdoc readline ssl yaml -debug -doc -examples -ipv6 -rubytests -socks5 -tk -xemacs" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/rubygems-2.0.3  USE="-server {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 ruby20 -jruby" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/rubygems-6  RUBY_TARGETS="(ruby20)" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/rubygems-4  RUBY_TARGETS="(ruby19)" 

[ebuild  N     ] virtual/rubygems-1  RUBY_TARGETS="(ruby18)" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/rake-0.9.6  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 ruby20 -jruby" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/json-1.8.0  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 ruby20 -jruby" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/racc-1.4.9  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 ruby20 -jruby" 

[ebuild  N     ] dev-ruby/rdoc-4.0.1-r1  USE="-doc {-test}" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18 ruby19 ruby20 -jruby" 

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/harfbuzz-0.9.23  USE="icu*" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/freeglut-2.8.1  USE="-debug -static-libs" 

[ebuild  N     ] media-libs/libwebp-0.3.1  USE="jpeg opengl png -experimental -gif -static-libs -swap-16bit-csp -tiff" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/gstreamer-1.0.10 [0.10.36] USE="nls orc -introspection {-test}" 

[ebuild  NS    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.0.10 [0.10.36] USE="X alsa nls ogg orc pango theora vorbis -introspection -ivorbis" 

[ebuild  NS    ] net-libs/webkit-gtk-2.0.4 [1.8.3-r201] USE="gstreamer jit spell webgl (-aqua) -coverage -debug -geoloc -introspection -libsecret {-test}" 

[ebuild   R   ~] www-client/dwb-2013.03.30  USE="gtk3*" 

```

----------

## i92guboj

webkit-gtk-1.x (as you can tell yourself), hasn't that requisite.

So, I'd say USE="-gtk3" and see if that helps.

But if you want gtk3 I don't think you can do anything, other than hacking the webkit-gtk-2.x ebuild. I have no idea if it's the ebuild which enforces ruby or if it's webkit-gtk-2.x at source level, in which case I wish you good luck trying to strip it off.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I suppose you could mask the 2.0.4 package, it only needs >= 1.8.3 whether gtk2 or gtk3

----------

## Hu

There was another thread about webkit-gtk and Ruby within the last few weeks.  In that thread, another poster stated that webkit-gtk upstream had changed their build process to run Ruby scripts as part of the build.  Building affected versions of webkit-gtk requires ruby, but running them does not.

----------

## sigra

https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=114560

----------

## khayyam

 *sigra wrote:*   

> https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=114560

 

 *Martin Robinson wrote:*   

> Sorry. No. A change of this magnitude requires something more than personal preference and to affect more than those building WebKit.

 

boggles ... a build time dependency will "affect" [sic] those not building webkit?

best ... khay

----------

